# BVI or other



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wishing to 1st time charter this upcoming year. Would prefer natural beauty & peace to clubs & booze. BVI''s would be choice for 1st timer but should I consider St. Vincent, St. Lucia or Grenada? How safe to sail? Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

For your first time, I would stick with the BVI''s. The Windward Islands you mentioned are a bit more challenging. Not so much of a navigation problem, but the winds tend to blow 20-30 knots pretty much all the time. If you do the BVI''s and are comfortable in that area, then you''ll be fine in the Windward Islands


----------



## jcalhoon (Nov 13, 2001)

We did the BVI for our first time charter and highly reccomend it. The winds are good but not overpowering, lots of great places to go. You can even get a little taste of ocean sailing between Tortola and North Sound or by going up to Anegada

John Calhoon
American Pie


----------

